# port request



## goraxmax (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,

Could you create a port for JDownloader ?

http://svn.jdownloader.org/projects/show/jd


Thanks


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 21, 2012)

goraxmax said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Could you create a port for JDownloader ?



Feel free to submit a port. If not, it's easy to run JDownloader on FreeBSD:


```
Be sure that a java virtual machine is installed (I use OpenJKD 1.6):
$ java -version
openjdk version "1.6.0_32"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_32-b25)
OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)

Download the "other zip distribution of JDownloader" and extract it
$ tar xf JDownloader.zip 

Run it
$ java -jar JDownloader/JDownloader.jar
```

That's all.
Regards.


----------



## goraxmax (Aug 22, 2012)

Why not submit a port, but I am not able to do it 

Is there a tutorial for create it?

This is my java configuration :

```
~% java -version
openjdk version "1.6.0_32"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_32-b25)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
```
I've not OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)

But it work's 

If a port is created, a .pbi (for PCBSD version)  could be created.

I'm motivated to create the port, but I've never done something like it :\


----------



## lme@ (Aug 22, 2012)

JDownloader sucks. I tried to create a port some time ago, but it tries to write to /usr, so it's best to just extract it manually to your ~.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2012)

goraxmax said:
			
		

> Is there a tutorial for create it?


FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

